# A new way to find compatible parts for a computer based on self-reporting



## aponomarenko (Mar 17, 2021)

A new method of searching for compatible parts for upgrading a computer has become available based on the data from the BSD-Hardware.info portal using the hw-probe telemetry/self-reporting client. The idea is quite simple — different users of the same computer model (or motherboard) can use different parts for different reasons: a difference in configurations, an upgrade or repair performed, the installation of additional parts. Accordingly, if at least two people sent telemetry of the same computer model, then each of them can be offered a list of parts of the second one as options for the upgrade.

This method does not require knowledge of the computer specifications and special knowledge in the field of compatibility of individual parts — you just select those components that have already been installed and tested by other users or a vendor on the same computer model.

A *"Find compatible parts for upgrade"* button has been added to the page of each computer probe in the database to find compatible hardware. Thus, to search for 100% compatible parts for your computer, you just need to create a probe of it by the most suitable way. At the same time, you help not only yourself, but also other users to perform successful upgrade, who will look for parts after you. If you do not have *BSD or Linux installed (you prefer other operating systems), then you can simply find your computer model in the search or probe your computer by using any *BSD Live USB (helloSystem, NomadBSD, etc.).

Upgrading a computer or laptop traditionally causes difficulties and mistakes for various reasons: architectural incompatibility (difference in chipset generations, differences in the set and generations of available slots for hardware parts, limits, etc.), vendor lock-ins, incompatibility of parts from different manufacturers (for example, SSD drives from Samsung with AMD AM2/AM3 motherboards), etc.

The hw-probe program is available in the repositories of FreeBSD  as well as other BSD variants and Linux distributions.


----------

